# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Të vazhdojmë rimën

## -BATO-

Tema u mbyll, hapa një tjetër
të njëjtë si tema e vjetër 

Kjo është sofër për artistë
këtu s'ka vend fjalori i pistë

Këtë sofër në orët e vona
e zbukurojmë me vjershat tona

----------


## USA NR1

*mire Bato ja ke be
se pa rime ska asgja
i ftoj te gjithe te rimoni
edhe mire te kaloni
shpresoj se Gloreta do te pajtohet
edhe me BATOn te afrohet
edhe nga rima mos t'i largohet*

----------


## Besoja

Fjal' të pista s'kemi shkruar
Por dhe pak jan' ngatërruar
Se kështu si shkruan ti
Do të përjashtosh ndonji
Nuk po flas për veten time
Dhe pse ti bën përjashtime
Po kështu nuk është mirë
Të shkruaj kush ka dëshirë
Në k'të temë të uroj
Edhe pse do të mungoj

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Kush guxoi ta mbylli temen,
desh na mori me vete rimen.
Ja sa shpejt prap u qel e re,
mu sikur e fal toka bimën.

----------


## -BATO-

> Fjal' të pista s'kemi shkruar
> Por dhe pak jan' ngatërruar
> Se kështu si shkruan ti
> Do të përjashtosh ndonji
> Nuk po flas për veten time
> Dhe pse ti bën përjashtime
> Po kështu nuk është mirë
> Të shkruaj kush ka dëshirë
> Në k'të temë të uroj
> Edhe pse do të mungoj


Beso, ti më keqkuptove
duket se u hidhërove

Temën nuk e mbylla unë
e mbyllën të tjerë që bëjnë këtë punë

Mbyllen temat me rimime 
kur kalojnë 1000 postime

Ne nuk shkruam fjalor të pistë 
se të gjithë jemi artistë

Ajo që thashë, është të rimojmë
ashtu siç ishim të vazhdojmë

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

nje pergjigie une po pres
po me duket se do ket vonese
posta eshte bllokuar edhe letra eshte vonuar

----------


## USA NR1

*Xani1 he me burre
nje varg ne rime,besa moti se ke thure
edhe Viola.V na harroi
edhe ajo ne rime nuk na shkroi
po me intereson per nje anetare
Adriana lluzha, mos ma keni pare
sa per Roi e kam verejtur
po me duket qe nje muaj eshte duke fjetur*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Bato trimi te adhuroj
per kete teme qe sle te mungoj
e marsh gloreten ti per nuse
se eshte e bukur si berbuqe.

Mos kujto se kur te ngacmon 
qe ajo ty nuk te don 
prandaj vazhdo te rimosh 
se me rima te dashuron.

hahahha
*

----------


## gloreta

Sapo hyra ne kete rime, 
pale c´pashe pale c´gjeta, 
Kembekryq dynjaja rrine, 
rreth e rrotull sillen bleta  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk eshte mire qetesia,
kur rimon dritare mbyllur, 
mos kini frike nga komshia, 
shiu dhomat asaj ia ka mbushur  :shkelje syri: 

Hajd hidhni ato shamite, 
pasi hundet ti keni fshire, 
me daulle neper shtepite, 
t´bejme zhurme gjer ne t´gdhire.

Jepini bre me me hare, 
vini shpejt dhe muzike, 
beni rrumuje bre bre...
ndryshe rima do t´ju ike

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mire e ke mi glori moter
per ate une pak dot rimoj 
sonte kam plane tjera 
Bajramin do te dal te festoj
ju le rima vetem vazhdoni 
kur te kthehem te lexoj
ju kam xhan dhe shum ju dua 
jeni me te miret n'bote.*

----------


## gloreta

Shko Sueda, ik festo,
Ama ketu mos mungo. :buzeqeshje: 


Ika dhe une .

----------


## e panjohura

-----Sueda--------


Te jap Ty une nje keshille
Ik kap librat e ke me mire
Se qe vjen ktu te rimosh
Me dhune njerzit t'i martosh  :perqeshje: 

Kur te vije radha te t'martojm
Gjithe forumin do ta ftojm
Do e bejm nje dasem te madhe
Kur t'martojm Ty moj sorkadhe!

Ti duhet me prit akoma
Nuk duam nuse pa diploma
He mo, tani a te hyri friga
Nuk ka burr pa u nxe karriga(Me mesua)! :Lulja3:

----------


## gloreta

:ngerdheshje: 

E panjohur.


Sueden nuk e martojme, 
Se pa te iken fare rima,
Me mire ta ruajme ta mbrojme, 
se eshte e bukur si bubullima. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Hmmm,gloreta u frigua
Se do mbetet pa u martua
Ty qe ke BATO-n te zgjedhur
Burr i madhe e mustak dredhur
 :Lulja3: 
Nuk guxon kush me ja prish fare
Se na bene ai per pese pare
Behu dhe Ti goce e mire
Pra per BATO-n t'ki meshire!

----------


## gloreta

Behem me mire marinare, :ngerdheshje:  
ah po ty, nuk je harruar 
mos thuaj moj sheqerpare, 
Njeri zemren ta ka robtuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## USA NR1

*rima diçka na ka ngecur
po do e mjera, me na vdekur
hajdeni ju vellezër e motra ta gjallnojmë 
edhe këtu të postojmë...*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Erdha USA per te shkruar
rimen tone per te vazhduar
mos ke frike se nuk jet shkret 
cdo kush vjen dhe vargje hedhe
sa te roje forumi jon
rimat tona do te vazhdojn*

----------


## Dar_di

> *rima diçka na ka ngecur
> po do e mjera, me na vdekur
> hajdeni ju vellezër e motra ta gjallnojmë 
> edhe këtu të postojmë...*



[B]Mbase! Rima përkohësisht është në heshtje,
A mos përjeton në hyrje, k`të stinë vjeshte?!
Me përshëndetje të artë, mes jush vij unë,
Të vazhdojmë sajesat poetike, aq më shumë![/B]

----------


## USA NR1

> *Erdha USA per te shkruar
> rimen tone per te vazhduar
> mos ke frike se nuk jet shkret 
> cdo kush vjen dhe vargje hedhe
> sa te roje forumi jon
> rimat tona do te vazhdojn*


*une deshta vetem me ju paralajmeru
edhe rima ketu gjithnje ka me jetue
ty Sueda bukuroshe 
sot a u shatite, ti me shoqe
apo ty ke pushu,
edhe ne rime tash ke postu
pershendetje ke prej mu,
edhe Dar_di menjeher paska reague
vargje te bukura paska postue
vlla Shqiptari e ka zakon
me te mira te uron
edhe me zemer te faleminderon
per kete arsye une jam krenar
edhe vetes i thom 100% Shqiptar*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Neper duqane une shkova 
nje fustan une kerkoja
mbasi asnje nuk me pelqej
u ktheva me duart n'xhep
tani shkova ne kinema
nje film doja me e pa
mirpo filmi nuk me pelqej
e lashe ne gjys dola me t'shpejt
tani ketu po lexoj
po shiqoj se kush postoj
edhe Dar_di po rimon
rimen ton po pasuron
Tani ketu po mbaroj
tjeter kush le te vazhdon.*

----------

